# 6139 Chrono.



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi all

just thought i'd try to post a pic-without the lad to show me,if it works









if not









anyhow,this is my recently acquired 6139-7060

well,here goes









regards,john


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

damn

anyone know how to make the piccies,errrr smaller???









john


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi John,

if you have broadband try www.gimp.org as It is a non commercial site so I hope I can post the address.







if not sorry to the moderators.

The Gimp is an open source application that allows you to edit images, if you need a smaller application someone has posted some ideas here recently.

Generally you can either resize the photo, or increase the compression when you save as a jpg, or both.

I like the seiko chronos as well, got 2 6139s and a 6138, and yours looks a beaut.

Toby


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I recognise that watch John







- glad to see you have got it going.

If you use an image hosting service like photobucket you can usually resize images there.

David


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi david

was it you that i bought it from,i couldn't remember who i got it from (senility galloping on







),actually i've been getting quiet a few watches of late and get confused









if you look at the time on the watch and the time of posting and see the lapsed time-that is how long it took me to post the piccie,got it wrong dozens of times and was ready for slinging the ruddy computer through the window (a proper computer thickie!!)

my lad only showed me how to post piccies a week or so ago and i couldn't remember how to,today,after i posted the pic,he showed me how to reduce the size







i'll never remember all that









thanks anyhow.

regards,john.

btw,the watch is in gorgeous condition for it's age (august '77),thanks davide


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi toby

thanks for the reply,i have four 6139s now but no 6138 as yet









keep my eyes open tho'.

last time i looked i had about thirty jap watches and love 'em all.i've added a few more since then









i looked at the gimp thingy







wow,looks complex,i'll get my son to show me how he reduced pics (after all i'm always laid under his cars,changing clutches-getting them ready for the mot etc....)

regards,john.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

John 1/2 an hour from pic to post is not too bad at all, I remember when I started I think I took half a week before I worked it out!

Lovely looking seiko I love the way the register track gets bigger at the top.

One thing has me wondering though..... the tatto!?

Don't feel any pressure to answer! Just me being nosey again!


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> hi toby
> 
> thanks for the reply,i have four 6139s now but no 6138 as yet
> 
> ...


John,

if I show you how to resize pictures will you get my girlfriend's car through its MoT









How do you get time to appreciate 30 Jap watches? Especially if you spend your time in the dark under a car, they must have good lume I suppose









Toby


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi again

pg, i have a few more,had them done around the same time i started with watches.

the very crappy one you could see was one of four that a mate at school did







,on the other arm, i have a rather full bosomed lady









i was fifteen years old







,my mother nearly killed me when she saw them









toby,i tend to work less on his cars just lately,he's bought a rather newer car than usual,hopefully it won't need anything doing for a while,also,there's probably not a deal i could do with newer cars as everything seems to be controlled by BLOODY COMPUTERS!!!.but then there is always my other lads pug 205 gti,it's going to need a front wheel bearing soon (the other side last year was a pig to do







)

as for appreciating them,i've been wearing the same one now for a couple of months-a gold dialled 6139 with a new crystal from our host









i actually started off collecting swiss watches but then diversified,now i've got more watches than room-at a guess between eighteen hundred and two thousand









they are literally all over the house, one day i'll have to thin the collection down and get rid of everything that i'm not into









regards,john.

btw,i forgot to say, i try not to work on cars so much now as i seem to have inherited both my parents arthritis,and am usually in all sorts of pain for a few days after


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ironpants said:


> Hi John,
> 
> if you have broadband try www.gimp.org as It is a non commercial site so I hope I can post the address.
> 
> ...


Toby,

If any mod or even Roy has an issue with open source software............. send them to me.
















Gimp is good.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've had to give up on Japanese mechanical chronos.

I'm jinxed. They just explode when they see me coming







.

Some are really nice - including this one







.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Damn

I had one of those.

It was the first vintage Seiko I ever bought.

That exact same model and dial colour combination.

The bracelet looks the same.

In fact.

That could be the watch I owned, that I sold a while back


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi andy

if you have a small wrist,then it may well have been,i couldn't get it on,luckily i had an identical bracelet(which also was too small)and salvaged two links from it,it could do with one more link as it's still slightly tight,i prefer watches slightly floppy on my wrist.

i did recall later that this one came from davide and it's in much better condition than my crap piccie suggests,it was made in august '77.

thanks davide,an excellent watch at an excellent price-TOP BLOKE









regards, john.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> hi andy
> 
> if you have a small wrist,then it may well have been,i couldn't get it on,luckily i had an identical bracelet(which also was too small)and salvaged two links from it,it could do with one more link as it's still slightly tight,i prefer watches slightly floppy on my wrist.
> 
> ...


Thanks John - but I am psychlist on this forum - just to confuse things!!

David


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

john.


----------

